# New surge poll after update



## Vwrd01 (Mar 24, 2016)

Since the new Uber update what's the average surge rate you guys see or get now.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

#confused


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

1.7


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Surges differ dramatically from city to city. If you've noticed a recent change in "normal" surge rates in your area it's because Uber has reviewed supply and demand data for your location and tweaked the surge algorithm accordingly. That and/or supply is starting to outstrip demand on a regular basis.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

1.5 or so when it does happen.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

There are still so many damn drivers out there at any given day and time that it hardly ever surges in my neck in the woods. When it does, it seldom rises above 1.8X except for closing time on weekends.


----------



## Catman (Feb 26, 2016)

In Worcester ma. I was in rider app. There was a 2.7 surge. There were 7-8 x ubers downtown all very close to each other. I chose one and the surge came up. I selected the uber right beside the first one and it had no surge. I checked all of them and only one uber had a surge. This is why when we are in a good surge. We get pings with no surge. This method is explained to riders We only get the surge when all ubers are busy and you are the only one available. They really just use it Like waving a carrot in front of you. I suggest only accepting surge rates 2 plus if they fire me. That's ok. Average ride here only gets you 3.00. While uber gets $2.75. The reliability is getting terrible. Just hope everyone here is on the same page. Catman


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Superunknown said:


> There are still so many damn drivers out there at any given day and time that it hardly ever surges in my neck in the woods. When it does, it seldom rises above 1.8X except for closing time on weekends.


Gone are surges in my neck of wood.. Even if it does surge, it lasts for a minute or two on average...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Superunknown said:


> There are still so many damn drivers out there at any given day and time that it hardly ever surges in my neck in the woods. When it does, it seldom rises above 1.8X except for closing time on weekends.


Of course there's so many damn drivers out there at any given day and time. It's too easy to become an Uber driver. E-mail a couple photos and some paperwork and now you're a professional "fare for hire" driver. The endless supply of chump change chasers are willing and able. Uber's driving income peaked around June 2013.


----------

